# Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür



## Gamer090 (27. September 2015)

*Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Hi zusammen

Mein Vater der Hobbyfotograf ist, möchte eine Webseite auf der er folgendes kann:

- Fotos verkaufen aber nur einmal, also das selbe Foto wird nicht 2 mal verkauft
- Unbegrenzte Fotos auf einmal drin haben
- Foto soll nach dem Kauf herunterladbar in gewünschter bzw gekaufter Auflösung sein
- Andere Fotografen sollen auch dort Fotos hochladen und Verkaufen dürfen

Gibt es Programme die sowas können auch für Laien oder gibt es Anbieter die ihr Empfehlen könnt die sowas Professionel machen? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MountyMAX (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Eine neue Website nützt dir nix, die muss auch bekannt sein, deswegen nimm bekannte Anbieter, z.B. 
https://de.fotolia.com

Aber bedenke, dass diese auch ne gute Qualität haben müssen sonst werden diese nicht für den Verkauf zugelassen bzwl. auch wenn es zu viele Bilder in dem Thema gibt


----------



## XeT (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Na das ist doch mal eine Hilfe. Wenn man es nicht einmal versucht hat man doch direkt verloren. Vor allem denke ich nicht das es eine Seite gibt die genau das so umsetzt.

Nutzt dein Vater photoshop & lightroom? Das gesamte Adobe CC abo ist dann auch nicht viel teurer da wäre dann dreamweaver etc enthalten.


----------



## MountyMAX (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*



XeT schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal eine Hilfe. Wenn man es nicht einmal versucht hat man doch direkt verloren. Vor allem denke ich nicht das es eine Seite gibt die genau das so umsetzt.


Er wollte auch Empfehlungen 
Und so ein Portal selber aufzuziehen kostet richtig Kohle ..


----------



## XeT (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Na die Frage ist geht bei Anbieter um eine bereits vorhanden Seite oder jemanden der die Seite baut.Ich verstand die zweite Version. Bei der ersten hast du natürlich recht. 
Auch Adobe bietet den Verkauf der eigenen Bilder an.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Er hat schon eine Seite aber die kommt von einem ISP  und da muss er Aufpreis bezahlen um überhaupt etwas verkaufen zu dürfen und es geht immer nur 1 Artikel gleichzeitig.

Und ja es geht mehr um jemand der eine Seite baut, was kostet sowas denn ungefähr?? 

Keine Ahnung welches Fotoprogramm er verwendet, aber er wollte sich sowieso ein neues kaufen.


----------



## MountyMAX (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Er hat schon eine Seite aber die kommt von einem ISP  und da muss er Aufpreis bezahlen um überhaupt etwas verkaufen zu dürfen und es geht immer nur 1 Artikel gleichzeitig.
> 
> Und ja es geht mehr um jemand der eine Seite baut, was kostet sowas denn ungefähr??
> 
> Keine Ahnung welches Fotoprogramm er verwendet, aber er wollte sich sowieso ein neues kaufen.



Naja, wenn du nen Studenten an die Angel bekommst, bleibt es evtl. 4-stellig. Aber das ist nicht das Problem, du musst halt auch ein wenig bekannt werden und DAS kostet richtig Kohle, sonst kannst das voll vergessen


----------



## Gamer090 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Was mein Vater da geplant hat weiss ich nicht so genau, aber er wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (30. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Die Frage ist dabei wohl eher ob dein Vater dazu in der Lage wäre die Seite z.B. bei Google entsprechend zu platzieren. Wenn jemand Bilder online kaufen will, dann wird er sich nicht zufällig auf die Seite deines Vaters verirren. Der suchst bei Google nach "Bilder online Kaufen" o.Ä. und wenn die Seite deines Vaters da nicht unter den ersten 3 - 5 Links ist, dann wird die Seite fast keiner besuchen.

Gutes SEO kostet aber richtig Geld. Also kommen zusätzlich zu den Kosten für die Programmierung (je nach Aufwand kann das auch schnell mal über vier Stellen hinausgehen) noch die kosten für die Optimierung der Position in den Google Resultaten. Da dürftest du dann in dem Bereich sicherlich einen nicht unbeachtlichen fünfstelligen Betrag investieren dürfen. Für einen Hobbyfotografen geht das dann sicherlich über das eingeplante Budget hinaus und das hat er sich dabei sicherlich nicht gedacht


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Bei der Suchmaschinen Werbung ist er schon drin, jedenfalls hat er es mir gesagt aber ich weiss nicht genau unter welchen Begriffen. Fotos hat er mehr als genug, mehrere 100 bis mehrere 1000 sind es sicher, er hat mal ein Angebot bekommen von jemandem für 12000 Fr. 

Ich dachte zuerst das sei viel zu viel aber anscheinend ist es normal, das eine Webseite soviel kostet. Er fotografiert nicht beruflich, aber Fotos hat er genug, momentan hat er auf der Webseite viel Werbung da er hat Hauptsächlich einnahmen durch die Werbung über Partner verdient. Die Fotos kann er dort nicht verkaufen wie gesagt, der Anbieter der Seite lässt nur ein Artikel auf einmal zu.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (30. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Fast 11.000 € gehen ja noch. Design, Implementierung der Funktionalitäten, SEO, Hosting usw. Da steckt jede Menge drin. Außerdem ist auch das Basissystem für die Seite wichtig. Da muss man aufpassen wie ein Schießhund. Es gibt viele Produkte, die löchrig sind wie euer Käse (<- hach wie gut das passt  ) und trotzdem unheimlich verbreitet sind (also im Grunde das VW-Prinzip   ). Wenn ihr dort einen Coder findet, der eines dieser Systeme oder Frameworks einsetzt, kann das schon problematisch werden. Also lasst euch immer sagen, was als Grundlage verwendet wird. Sagt man euch das nicht, würde ich das auch nicht machen lassen. Denn eine gewerbliche Seite sollte nicht gerade auf so einer Lochkarte wie bsp. Webspell oder so ein Murks basieren.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (30. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Na wenn das System auf einer Lochkarte basiert ist doch gut. Echte Lochkarten kann doch heute quasi niemand mehr "programmieren" .


----------



## Gamer090 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Programme zur Webseitenerstellung oder Anbieter dafür*

Inkl. Hosting? Dachte das kostet extra aber ich frag mal ob es inkl. ist und was genau verwendet wird für ein System.


----------

